# SW Extreme Bond alternative primer recommendations



## Katiekwilts (May 5, 2021)

I'm planning on painting composite wood cabinets that are currently expresso stained white. I have experience painting cabinets, and have always been happy with the Emerald Urethane Trim Enamel from SW with the extreme bond primer. That said...I have the paint, but I can't get a hold of the primer. I've called around to all my area SWs locations, one told me its a manufacturing issue with storms down in Tx, and no one seems to have any clue when they might get it back in. Anyone have a recommendation on an alternative primer that is capable of doing the job? I've got 3 vanities and a full set of kitchen cabinets to get started on...I have access to BM, or box stores, but I don't want to end up with a primer that won't work with the paint I have. It's for a very active household with little kids, so the finish needs to be about as durable as it gets.

Thanks!


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

STIX or XIM UMA


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Ditto XIM UMA. I just finished a small bath vanity, 4doors, 2 drawers. Used UMA for primer, then two coats of Polytec from Vista Paint, all sprayed. Its been around a long time and is great.


----------



## kentdalimp (Aug 15, 2013)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Ditto XIM UMA. I just finished a small bath vanity, 4doors, 2 drawers. Used UMA for primer, then two coats of Polytec from Vista Paint, all sprayed. Its been around a long time and is great.


Don't you love Polytec? We use it pretty regularly. I wish it was available nationwide!


----------



## FinelineFinisher (Jun 26, 2020)

Love stix and xim uma 
And I’ll add I live the S-W urethane trim enamel and Benjamin Moore advance (with a little benmoore acrylic extender mixed in) 
But even more than that I like the corotech command top coat,it’s also a urethane enamel and I have to say this stuff has amazing adhesion and abrasion resistance 
Doing some testing this weekend “Eric Reason Style” with some denatured alcohol, lacquer thinner, and acetone as well as some water submersion testing to see how well it holds up on sink plates/sink areas of kitchen and bathroom cabinets


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm betting that @Katiekwilts meant to land on the DIY board. If not Katie, we'd all love an intro and to hear a little about your painting business.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

kentdalimp said:


> Don't you love Polytec? We use it pretty regularly. I wish it was available nationwide!


It's great for spray. I wish they had a sheen in between eggshell and semi, like a lowsheen. I have had some issues trying to roll it, like it wants to pick itself up when you work back into a previously rolled section. But, I also tried the exterior only version, and its nice too.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

MikeCalifornia said:


> It's great for spray. I wish they had a sheen in between eggshell and semi, like a lowsheen. I have had some issues trying to roll it, like it wants to pick itself up when you work back into a previously rolled section. But, I also tried the exterior only version, and its nice too.


Isnt 'lowsheen' between flat and eggshell? Im pretty sure it is with KellyMoore paints, anyway, but I could be wrong.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Woodco said:


> Isnt 'lowsheen' between flat and eggshell? Im pretty sure it is with KellyMoore paints, anyway, but I could be wrong.


Velvet is between flat and eggshell. Lowsheen is between eggshell and semigloss. Around here at least.


----------



## monarchski (Jun 21, 2019)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Velvet is between flat and eggshell. Lowsheen is between eggshell and semigloss. Around here at least.


Not in the Texas market. Low sheen is between flat and eggshell.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

monarchski said:


> Not in the Texas market. Low sheen is between flat and eggshell.


All of these sheen designations are a total PITA. Is it just my bad memory that I recall when it was as simple as flat/eggshell/satin/semi/high gloss? Or was it never that simple? That could have been regional too, I guess.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

Don't forget pearl


----------



## monarchski (Jun 21, 2019)

Masterwork said:


> Don't forget pearl


And....low lustre...and soft gloss.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

And Matte!


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

When I started in the '80s I don't recall and "pearl" or "soft gloss" or "matte" or "velvet" or etc. To me it's just marketing BS. Of course, I was never in charge of purchasing up until recently, so maybe it's just that.


----------



## CLSPAINTPLASTER (Jun 29, 2018)

I got some Ultra-Spec 500 Low Sheen for an upcoming project and the guys at the paint store told me it’s basically a matte finish which would fall between flat and eggshell. At least in the BM universe. I’ve always had great results with the Regal Select Matte finish so I’m excited to check out the Ultra-Spec Low Sheen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

I'm using the same paint, today, for the first time. We shall see how it goes....


----------



## Katiekwilts (May 5, 2021)

Joe67 said:


> I'm betting that @Katiekwilts meant to land on the DIY board. If not Katie, we'd all love an intro and to hear a little about your painting business.


You got that right! I did mean to land on the DIY, but I have quite a bit of experience with DIY having moved around and done a lot of my own painting and owning/refurnishing a couple rental units we own. At least I'm a fairly experienced DIYer! Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Masterwork said:


> I'm using the same paint, today, for the first time. We shall see how it goes....


Ultraspec lowsheen is one of my favorite BM paints, I wouldn't call it a matt finish though its definitely an eggshell. We use it on ceilings a lot when we want a little bit of sheen.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

_PaintTalk.com_ is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com. Many of our professional contractors are also members at _DIYChatroom.com_ and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com. If you're not already a member of _DIYChatroom.com_ you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php.

This thread is now closed.


----------

